# Why I'm running Anavar only.



## Oblivious (Nov 7, 2017)

Aside from the fact that 200 for a 7 week cycle is the only thing I can afford, here is why I decided to start 50mg ED for the past 2 week of Anavar(Oral)
So my left rotator cuff is ****ed. I was training for the lifeguard test and though I needed to swim way more than I actually had to. 
after 3 weeks of around 1.5-2k yards of swimming, my shoulder got ****ed. 
I went to my doctor and told him about this, he said that Anavar could help me but my reason were not sufficient for a prescription and he told me it will heal on its own. But I said **** it and started it alone.(same method for measuring BF both times.)
2 weeks in now and I went from 20% BF at 183LB to 17% BF at 193.5. 
My shoulder is not in pain outside of the Gym,progress. My abs can be visible when I pull down on my stomach. My knee used to hurt when I bend them but now the pain is gone(Used to jump from high places as a kid)
In another 2 weeks ill drop another update to the progress.
(PCT plan is Nolvadex 40/40/20/20)
BTW sex drive is un****ing believable, I get boners seeing ankles.  
This is not asking for help just offering experience and stuff.


----------



## Jin (Nov 7, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> BTW sex drive is un****ing believable *I get boners seeing ankles. *
> This is not asking for help just offering experience and stuff.



U sick fuk. 

View attachment 4750


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2017)

Var for shoulder pain? :32 (6):

Also your pct ......


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 7, 2017)

I've always thought you should use test as a base with every cycle, even with PCT?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 7, 2017)

Only faggots run var only cycles .. good job


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> 2 weeks in now and I went from 20% BF at 183LB to 17% BF at 193.5.
> .



Yeah no. No you didn't. Anavar is one of the weakest steroids and does little for fat loss especially when your testosterone levels are in the shitter.  

The **** outta here with this load.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 7, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Aside from the fact that 200 for a 7 week cycle is the only thing I can afford, here is why I decided to start 50mg ED for the past 2 week of Anavar(Oral)
> So my left rotator cuff is ****ed. I was training for the lifeguard test and though I needed to swim way more than I actually had to.
> after 3 weeks of around 1.5-2k yards of swimming, my shoulder got ****ed.
> I went to my doctor and told him about this, he said that Anavar could help me but my reason were not sufficient for a prescription and he told me it will heal on its own. But I said **** it and started it alone.(same method for measuring BF both times.)
> ...



Sounds like Dbol!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Sounds like Dbol!



That's actually a good point. Could be bogus var.  Still doesn't explain a 3% drop on bf in two weeks tho


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 7, 2017)

up 10 lbs and down 3% in body fat in just 2 weeks? lemme get some of what he's got! :32 (18):


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 7, 2017)

Not gonna happen even with dbol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2017)

Admin 

Move this thread to the fairytale or fictional section please


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Admin
> 
> Move this thread to the fairytale or fictional section please



High five for that one z. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 8, 2017)

Forgot to mention, I did some DNP too


----------



## silvereyes87 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Forgot to mention, I did some DNP too



Can't afford test yet has var and dnp. These new members man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Admin
> 
> Move this thread to the fairytale or fictional section please



Done.  Good suggestion


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 8, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> Forgot to mention, I did some DNP too



Oh now it all makes perfect sense 

well not really but nice try 

better add some more lies to that fallacy


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone's gonna have a big clit in no time


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 9, 2017)

I can make spaghetti with no noodles.....


----------



## PFM (Nov 9, 2017)

I read it on the internet so it has to be true.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> up 10 lbs and down 3% in body fat in just 2 weeks? lemme get some of what he's got! :32 (18):




its called tren or a lie.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 9, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> its called tren or a lie.



not even on tren. it's called scale is broken. or brain is broken


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 10, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's actually a good point. Could be bogus var.  Still doesn't explain a 3% drop on bf in two weeks tho


I have a handheld bf reader. I can wash my hands and change my grip and drop 5% in 30 seconds.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 11, 2017)

Jesus, I miss reading this bullshit.

I need to take more time out of my day to check the board for shit like this.

Thanks for posting this comedy


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 14, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I have a handheld bf reader. I can wash my hands and change my grip and drop 5% in 30 seconds.


well thats I used , maybe its that. I mean I use one at my local gym


----------



## Mythos (Nov 14, 2017)

Time to get back to the drawing board dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 15, 2017)

Clomid Winnie var only is next., A more advanced cycle .. a step up .. switching gears .. a new level


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 16, 2017)

So I did the body fat fat test again today before workout and its 20.7%, so my bf% stayed but my weight went up...I guess thats good and I checked it after workout it was 17.5%


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> So I did the body fat fat test again today before workout and its 20.7%, so my bf% stayed but my weight went up...I guess thats good and I checked it after workout it was 17.5%



stop using that pos machine man, it is physically impossible to lose 3% bf in a workout,  or a week, month maybe but probably not. ur trippin


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 22, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> stop using that pos machine man, it is physically impossible to lose 3% bf in a workout,  or a week, month maybe but probably not. ur trippin


Yea I know. I only mentioned that to clear up the fuss, I use it as a reference because I use the navy style bf calculators  too, give mes an aprox of where im at


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dude, throw that thing in the trash.  Its not even good as a point of reference.  You can use it a 8:00am go drink a glass of water and at 8:15am your bf will have changed.  Trash I say!


----------

